

Review my startup: PushLayer.com - sigre
http://www.pushlayer.com

======
sigre
The service is our attempt at making sending push notifications to iOS devices
easier. The biggest complaint I've always had as an iOS developer is debugging
notifications that don't go through. We've built the site to show every
notification you send, along with a status and (soon) extended information
from Apple.

A couple of questions:

1\. Does the per-notification pricing make sense? I always felt something like
"active device tokens" was confusing, whereas this is paying for actual usage.
2\. Is the documentation clear enough to get started with?

This is our MVP. We're working on server-side libraries to make sending
notifications easier along with further debugging tools. Thanks for any and
all feedback!

